# Emonda ALR quality control concerns



## mikay (Jul 13, 2011)

I want to get your opinions:
After owning my Emonda ALR for a few weeks I noticed three things:
- keyhole cutout at top of seat tube was off center!
- riser / peak in the seat tube tubing itself!
- large fuzzy trapped under paint on seat tube

Trek agreed to warranty the frame, even though they stated the keyhole alignment was within standard. In the process of doing so they discovered that all of their 62cm frames (like mine) have the keyhole off center - it is apparently a manufacturing defect across the entire size run of 62cm only!

Even with this knowledge I opted to try another Emonda ALR, hoping for one with at least a good paint job and seat tube. However the replacement frame they sent has a bunch of paint runs on the underside of the down tube! This was also explained to be as being within standard.

Both Trek and my dealer have been good to work with, however I'm not impressed with the quality control standards employed (or lack thereof).
Even for a mass produced frame, this to me isn't acceptable. All of my other previously owned mass produced frames (Giant, Jamis, Cannondale, Specialized) have been fine. Thoughts?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

To me, the takeaway would be that they stood behind the product and made it right. Mistakes happen, but as long as a company is willing to acknowledge and correct those mistakes (and in this case not catastrophic ones), they would keep my business. 

$.02


----------



## mikay (Jul 13, 2011)

Agreed that they at least are trying, and I do agree mistakes happen - but 2x in a row?

I still have my original frame. Have declined the 1st replacement (the one with the paint runs). They are shipping a 2nd replacement - hopefully this one will be OK. My point is shouldn't their quality be better to begin with?


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Let's be honest, almost any manufacturer wouldn't accept these as defects worth warrantying:



> - keyhole cutout at top of seat tube was off center!
> - riser / peak in the seat tube tubing itself!
> - large fuzzy trapped under paint on seat tube


----------

